# Sonnenbrille für kleinen Kopf



## walter021 (20. April 2012)

hi,

bin schon ne weile auf der suche, finde aber nix passendes, da die meisten brillen zu groß für meine rübe sind

adidas hatte ne brille in 3 größen, wo die kleinste passte, aber ~140 und optisch net so der hammer.


wer hat noch nen kleinen kopf und hat ne gute brille gefunden?


Gruß


----------



## Laphroaig10 (20. April 2012)

Swisseye hat einige Modelle in S, die sind von der P/L top
z.b. die Gardosa Evolution, kostet ~100


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## walter021 (21. April 2012)

danke! die sind schon mal nicht schlecht!

nur leider finde ich bei uns keine händler in AT. scheints nur in DE zu geben


----------



## Laphroaig10 (21. April 2012)

ist die deutsche Homepage 

amazon.at führt die zumindest, bikester ebenfalls

bikestore hat einige im Angebot, die sind anscheinend eine Kette in Österreich


----------



## SiK (21. April 2012)

Habe auch ein schmales Gesicht. Oakley etc kann man da voll vergessen.
Brillen, die ich gefunden habe & die passten waren: Alpina Taram & Alpina Kazzak 2.0, Preis je so 30-40â¬.


----------



## yellow_ö (22. April 2012)

Ich hab auch n kleinen Kopf:

Oakley Bottlecap,
Oakley Fives 2.0
.
.
.
in beiden optische Transitions Gläser


----------



## udok (22. April 2012)

Hey

werfe da mal die Brillen von Rudy Project ins Rennen..
nicht ganz billig, aber wenn da nichts dabei ist....


----------



## johnnycalzone (3. Mai 2012)

Versuch mal die Uvex Crow Pro, die gibts in small für kleine/Schmale Köpfe.
Hier als Superschnapper mit Wechselgläsern, bin von der Brille immer noch begeistert:

http://www.sportkopf24.de/uvex-sportbrillen/sportbrille-radsportbrille-uvex-crow-pro-small-transparent-lilac/a-236788228/


----------



## Vercetti (3. Mai 2012)

Also ich habe eigentlich auch Probleme mit der Passform gehabt und mir passt die Casco SX 20 ganz gut (und wie ich finde eine sehr günstige Alternative).


----------



## tremoradelterra (4. Mai 2012)

ich hätte ne neuwertige 	
OAKLEY HALF JACKET XLJ JET BLACK IRIDIUM PIT BOSS ROMEO JULIET RACING FLAK FAST abzugeben. mein schädel is zu gross, aber meiner maus passt die gut und die hat n schmalen kopf..


----------



## RudolfRitzel (5. Mai 2012)

Hallo!
hab auch einen ehr schmalen Kopf, und bin mit dieser Brille sehr zufrieden:
http://www.roseversand.de/artikel/alpina-sportbrille-tri-effect-set/aid:393644
sitzt perfekt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## VelosophenJupp (5. Mai 2012)

tremoradelterra schrieb:


> ich hätte ne neuwertige
> OAKLEY HALF JACKET XLJ JET BLACK IRIDIUM PIT BOSS ROMEO JULIET RACING FLAK FAST abzugeben. mein schädel is zu gross, aber meiner maus passt die gut und die hat n schmalen kopf..




Ähhh, wieviel Brillen sind das jetzt genau


----------

